#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  API 650 & API 653 shell calculations

## Jon4242

API 650 & API 653 shell calculations

See More: API 650 & API 653 shell calculations

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very muchhh

----------


## jowar

Thank you, Mr. Jon
Good spreadsheet

----------


## endah

many thanks

----------


## tanutran

thanks !

----------


## Oilandgas

Thanks

----------


## rokan123

Thanks a lot...
Ni

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very muchhh

----------


## belonk_182

Thank you for sharing

See More: API 650 & API 653 shell calculations

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friends,
Please Upload API 16C - 2015 latest edition if you have. thanks a lot for your helping in our forum.

thanks and regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

thank you Jon4242.

----------


## felix.dguez

Thanks,

 Regards,

Felix J.

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

----------


## Prem_me

Thank you so much

----------


## kcem

thanks

----------


## mrbeen

> API 650 & API 653 shell calculations



thanks so much....

----------


## abeka

Thanks

----------


## 101043728

Thank you so much

----------


## dedy14

Thanks for the sharing.

Rgds,

----------


## pjulio

Thank you for sharing

----------


## Sharikahamed

> API 650 & API 653 shell calculations



Thank you

See More: API 650 & API 653 shell calculations

----------


## racp12

Mr. Jon4242,
Thanks a lot

----------


## vrbank

Many thanks.

----------


## ngvicu

thx you

----------


## bhayu

Thanks a lot

----------


## torque73

Does anybody know why I cannot Download the attached files? The only file I get is a file called clear.gif.
Thanks!!

----------


## anktrez

please reupload..thanks dude

----------


## salasssa

thx!!

----------


## Elerisus

Please reaupload
Thanks in advance!

----------


## bahtiar

> API 650 & API 653 shell calculations



Thanks a lot.

----------


## wanksta

Thank you.

----------


## billy2

I have the same problem with all of the files attached to posts on the forum. I have tried different browsers but I never get the file only a 1x1 pixel image. Could the admin please see what is wrong. ? thank you.

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to dowlonad. kindly upload again.Thanks

See More: API 650 & API 653 shell calculations

----------


## themule

Thanks a lot

----------


## xristos

:Nevreness:

----------


## rosli

having problem to download the file. some guidance pls.

----------

